# Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider'



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is my second of my rothschildianum blooming this season. Four buds. This one has a good colour and good shape. This particular clone has horizontal petals. Quite different to the one I posted a few days ago. This is not as big as my first in terms of "mass" but it is certainly wider considering the natural span. I was going to wait for all flowers to open but the presentation is not looking good so I took the opportunity to take the photos today. Looks like the 3rd flower will cover the second. I should have rotated it. Anyways I will update it when all 4 flowers are open. The pouch is solid on this one.

Not bad but I still prefer my first one. 




Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh and for anyone who's wondering what the first one is...

Measurements at this time is:

DS: 5.5 cm
NS: 29 cm




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## labskaus (Feb 6, 2014)

Both of them are great, congrats!

I like your first one better too, the slightly downswept petals look so elegant.


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2014)

Just stunning. From the photos I think I would go with the second one but I'd be rapt with either. Both have very similar colour.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2014)

Brilliant, all of these roth blooms!!!! I just can dream of that  !! Jean


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2014)

Both colossal flowers esp for colour.
Is this the same 'Bear' breeding?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. 



Ozpaph said:


> Both colossal flowers esp for colour.
> Is this the same 'Bear' breeding?



It is from Hung Sheng Orchids Taiwan. But I wont be able to tell the exact cross. I got it several months apart from the first one. And I really couldn't care less about the parentage back then. I was just looking to have one of each species. I'm kinda regretting that now. I wish I bought more of this maybe at least 2 more. Still have a few unbloomed from Taiwan and Orchid Inn.


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 6, 2014)

Very good one too. The good thing is that the 2 are differents and it's for me the most important thing.

I think those dark crosses from Bear, ro-1, ro-6, ro-10, etc... are now difficult to find. I have just one and I'm too a little dissapointed to not buy more when I had opportunity.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> Very good one too. The good thing is that the 2 are differents and it's for me the most important thing.
> 
> I think those dark crosses from Bear, ro-1, ro-6, ro-10, etc... are now difficult to find. I have just one and I'm too a little dissapointed to not buy more when I had opportunity.



Yeah I'm with you on that one. I actually got it from Hung Sheng via Ten Shin Gardens when he went to Alberta on 2011.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 6, 2014)

Another really good one!!! You are growing these really well. How much light and humidity do you give them?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful clear, sharp markings.


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 6, 2014)

You're right, it sucks; send it to me. :wink:

I love it.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Another really good one!!! You are growing these really well. How much light and humidity do you give them?



Not a lot this winter. 10%-30%. The heater in the condo is often on. It's been a really cold one. For lights 800-900 fcs 8hrs a day


----------



## papheteer (Feb 6, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Not a lot this winter. 10%-30%. The heater in the condo is often on. It's been a really cold one. For lights 800-900 fcs 8hrs a day



Wow 10-30% and they managed to bloom so beautifully. I guess the common thought that paphs need high humidity to open blooms fully is not entirely true!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Wow 10-30% and they managed to bloom so beautifully. I guess the common thought that paphs need high humidity to open blooms fully is not entirely true!



I wouldn't say it's not true but I think the plant compensated by growing roots instead to take up water rather than taking it from the air. They are indeed adaptable (to a certain point). But if I got a rootless plant right now and I give it 10-30% humidity. For sure they will turn to a crisp. 

I would like to give more humidity but I cannot provide it at the moment.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome second roth... I just love the horizontal petals on this one! Awesome growing and blooming :clap:


----------



## Stone (Feb 6, 2014)

Not bad???? I love it! I just bought myself a ''New Bear'' seedling ysterday. Is it supposed to be a good one? 
I'd be happy if it turns out something like these!


----------



## Trithor (Feb 6, 2014)

Two fantastic clones. Gobsmacking colour and two slightly different petal stances, but each equally lovely. Congratulations!
I gotta find a few of these 'Bear' clone seedlings!


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2014)

Wonderful dark color and the dorsal and synsepals mirror each other so
well. I like the stance of the second one the best, but both are stunning.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.



Stone said:


> Not bad???? I love it! I just bought myself a ''New Bear'' seedling ysterday. Is it supposed to be a good one?
> I'd be happy if it turns out something like these!



You mean New Bear No.1? Yes My friend has a division.


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 7, 2014)

Both stunning plants. I love the colour, so deep and rich - like blackberries


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2014)

Eye candy.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 7, 2014)

I am not a roth fan (I know...) but the first pic is an excellent plant.


----------



## annab (Feb 8, 2014)

for me looking a rothschildianum flower is always an emotion,and I dream that mine someday will be a bit beautiful like yours.
congrats,Anna


----------



## AdamD (Feb 8, 2014)

Gosh your roths are gorgeous. Are you planning on crossing them?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2014)

Those are awesome roths:clap:


----------



## paph_mania (Feb 9, 2014)

The best color  I very love


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 11, 2014)

These are gorgeous! Congratulations.:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree -- gorgeous!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 1, 2014)

*All four flower are open...*

Not bad for a first bloom. 




Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## monocotman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fantastic flower and photo!
DavID


----------



## AdamD (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! That is a great clone. Any measurements?


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2014)

yes, that's a very good one!!! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2014)

"not bad" is a serious understatement. That's a seriously good roth (unless its 6" across).


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2014)

excellent!


----------



## jemmam (Mar 1, 2014)

*roth*

Absolutely beautiful pics. I have an old variety as a gift; would love some tips to bring it to bloom.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 1, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Wow! That is a great clone. Any measurements?





Ozpaph said:


> "not bad" is a serious understatement. That's a seriously good roth (unless its 6" across).



Dorsal Size: 5cm, Natural Spread is: 27cm



jemmam said:


> Absolutely beautiful pics. I have an old variety as a gift; would love some tips to bring it to bloom.



I know some older clones are harder to bloom but the new ones are quite easy to bloom and relatively fast growing too.


----------



## emydura (Mar 1, 2014)

Just outstanding and it is only a first flowering. Imagine how good this is going to look when it is a big clump.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the pattern on the petals. Outstanding markings


----------



## tenman (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm so glad you don't like it. Send it to me. I think it's perfect!!


----------



## raymond (Mar 1, 2014)

wow very nice color verydark


----------



## nathalie (Mar 2, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Trithor (Mar 2, 2014)

That has to be one of the epic understatements! First flowering, 4 blooms, fantastic colour, wow petal stance, awesome bold markings, nicely elevated first bloom, and the bloom presentation sure to improve on subsequent flowerings! An enviable display!


----------

